# Poor Substitute for Hawaii



## Kauai Kid (Mar 26, 2016)

Had to cancel both our Maui and Kauai trips this year because of medical issues and taxes due on the 18th of April.

Have been substituting the old Magnum PI --it is better than nothing.  The women, and according to my wife the hunks, are almost better than the scenery.

Planning on Feb-March 2017.

A hui ho,

Kelina (Sterling)


----------



## taterhed (Mar 26, 2016)

Have a Maitai and turn the heat up! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2016)

That really sucks Sterling!! Hope you can get all those health issues behind you
So you both can really enjoy the next trip. 

We're on Kauai for a couple of weeks starting the Saturday before Valentine's 
Day through the end of the month so maybe our paths will cross. Not unless
Your on Maui then.


----------



## sdbrier (Mar 26, 2016)

Try the modern Hawaii Five-0. Some stunning scenery in HD.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 26, 2016)

Mahalo for the suggestion.  I'll see if Direct TV has it.

I understand Tom Selick will soon be using a cane --like me.  :hysterical:

Sterling


----------



## Sandy (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the delays in travel Sterling. I really know about health issues and how they can impede even the most well planned travel.  

I do hope that you are able to get things going soon. I realize how much your trips to Hawaii mean to you.

Take care,


----------



## Harry (Mar 26, 2016)

And I was counting on you to check the progress of the new Hilton in Maui.  Based on what we saw there would be nothing to report until next year. You can always go Galveston.

Harry


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 26, 2016)

Kauai Kid said:


> Had to cancel both our Maui and Kauai trips this year because of medical issues *and taxes due on the 18th of April*.



That's why they have automatic 6-month extensions.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 26, 2016)

*South padre*



Harry said:


> And I was counting on you to check the progress of the new Hilton in Maui.  Based on what we saw there would be nothing to report until next year. You can always go Galveston.
> 
> Harry



Planning on South Padre soon--last trip we booked a cruise with a dog spotting Dolphins.  He'd see the Dolphins way before humans spotted them.  FUN

STERLING


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 27, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> That's why they have automatic 6-month extensions.



The taxes are still due April 18th, even if you haven't filed.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 27, 2016)

rifleman69 said:


> The taxes are still due April 18th, even if you haven't filed.



There is an automatic 6-month extension if you file a form that literally takes one minute to complete.  You just need to know if you will owe money and if you do, pay at least that much with your extension if you want to avoid a penalty.  Statistics show that most folks get refunds.  Very few people have tax situations where they cannot easily determine in an hour or two approximately what their tax bill will be.  The exact numbers don't have to be accurate.  It is treated like extra withholding when you file your return.  My tax situation is somewhat complex and I have to file for a 6-month extension every year while I wait for K-1's.  Even not having all the income numbers, I have never had a problem with the estimates, which I usually do in March.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Mar 28, 2016)

*Dolphin spotting dog?*

Hi Sterling,
Sad to hear about your cancellations.  I know you and I feel the same about Hawaii, and I would be very disappointed to miss a trip!  
BUT, what is this about a dog that spots dolphins?  Where?  What's the info?  That sounds like a trip I would LOVE.
Marcy


----------



## JudyS (Mar 28, 2016)

rifleman69 said:


> The taxes are still due April 18th, even if you haven't filed.


This was my thought, too. The problem is probably the money that needs to be paid, not the time it takes to file.

Hope you can travel to Hawaii again soon, Sterling!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 29, 2016)

mlpmd56 said:


> Hi Sterling,
> Sad to hear about your cancellations.  I know you and I feel the same about Hawaii, and I would be very disappointed to miss a trip!
> BUT, what is this about a dog that spots dolphins?  Where?  What's the info?  That sounds like a trip I would LOVE.
> Marcy



Gotta dig through trip records to find the info.  Went out on a very comfortable houseboat with chairs on the bow to hold the drinks and the dog would scan the horizon--just a mutt.  He'd start barking and then go into a point with the tail stiff as could be.  Captain would steer the boat in the direction of the dog's point and sure enough, before long Dolphins.  Hope the dog and the skipper are still alive.

I'll post info when I get it.  It may be in TUG archives for Texas.

Sterling


----------



## Cdn Gal (Apr 6, 2016)

Better than Fantasy Island   In Canada they show 'Buying Hawaii' almost every night so that's how I am getting my fix...ok also ordering Kona coffee on- line...OK I admit also the chocolates...hmmm  and perhaps changing the decor in my bedroom to a Hawaiian theme...even if there is still snow outside...no judgements!!    Hope your health resumes so you can go back soon


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 6, 2016)

iconnections is on Maui right now and can check the progress of Hilton construction in Kihei.  

Funny how people who own timeshares in Kihei tend to think their area is not as desirable, and I think Hilton's new resort will change some of that opinion.  I love Kihei.  It's very Hawaiian and sure feels residential.  Really lovely.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 7, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> There is an automatic 6-month extension if you file a form that literally takes one minute to complete.  You just need to know if you will owe money and if you do, pay at least that much with your extension if you want to avoid a penalty.  Statistics show that most folks get refunds.  Very few people have tax situations where they cannot easily determine in an hour or two approximately what their tax bill will be.  The exact numbers don't have to be accurate.  It is treated like extra withholding when you file your return.  My tax situation is somewhat complex and I have to file for a 6-month extension every year while I wait for K-1's.  Even not having all the income numbers, I have never had a problem with the estimates, which I usually do in March.



What is the number for the form?  Will do it next year.  Two good things about owing taxes is you haven't given Uncle Sam more money than he deserves and the bad guys can't get your tax refund.

Mahalo, Sterling


----------



## kwilson (Apr 7, 2016)

Just returned from the B.I. 2 days ago. We're having withdrawal problems. Maybe planning our next trip will help.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 7, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> iconnections is on Maui right now and can check the progress of Hilton construction in Kihei.
> 
> Funny how people who own timeshares in Kihei tend to think their area is not as desirable, and I think Hilton's new resort will change some of that opinion.  I love Kihei.  It's very Hawaiian and sure feels residential.  Really lovely.


I walked all along the property yesterday that has a fence around it now and even trespassed to walk up the hill on the golf course.  Nothing is happening so far.

I saw one existing building on the property and there were cars parked in front of it so I got out of there really fast.  The sign said that trespassers would be prosecuted plus the palm trees had a heavy load of coconuts and it was blowing a gail.

I met a local person and asked him what was going on.  He said that the building had the maintenance staff who is keeping up the property.  He told me that a Japanese group had bought it and were going to build this year but it doesn't look like it so far.

I also asked someone, who is familiar with the Hilton properties, but is no longer working there.  She told me that Marriott bought the property first but didn't do anything with it and she is wondering if the Hilton investors will in the near future.  I wonder if it has to do something with the old building plans that may have to be updated?

I also went down to the beach property and only one building is still there and all boarded up.  Other than that I saw a few slabs of concrete that were old. I took some pictures of the property and the beach but of no activity at all.

We like Kihei too but it is not a manicured and touristy area like the Ka'anapali Beach area is and the timeshare salesmen really like to knock Kihei as two of the three did where we took a presentation or update.  I just let them talk.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 7, 2016)

Kauai Kid said:


> Had to cancel both our Maui and Kauai trips this year because of medical issues and taxes due on the 18th of April.
> 
> Have been substituting the old Magnum PI --it is better than nothing.  The women, and according to my wife the hunks, are almost better than the scenery.
> 
> ...


I am really sorry that you had to cancel your trip to Maui and Kauai this year.  I know how much you look forward to visit Paradise.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 7, 2016)

Cdn Gal said:


> Better than Fantasy Island   In Canada they show 'Buying Hawaii' almost every night so that's how I am getting my fix...ok also ordering Kona coffee on- line...OK I admit also the chocolates...hmmm  and perhaps changing the decor in my bedroom to a Hawaiian theme...even if there is still snow outside...no judgements!!    Hope your health resumes so you can go back soon



Believe it or not a Palm tree lamp helps the attitude.  Plus some Tropical smelling shampoo.

Sterling


----------



## Greg G (Apr 7, 2016)

Sterling, sorry to hear you had to cancel your trip.  
Add a sound track of the ocean and seagulls playing in the background and a drink with an umbrella in it to your makeshift setup and see if that helps some more. 

Greg


----------



## Luanne (Apr 7, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> iconnections is on Maui right now and can check the progress of Hilton construction in Kihei.
> 
> Funny how people who own timeshares in Kihei tend to think their area is not as desirable, and I think Hilton's new resort will change some of that opinion.  I love Kihei.  It's very Hawaiian and sure feels residential.  Really lovely.



We own at Maui Hill and love Kihei.  So not everyone who owns there thinks their location is not as desirable.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 10, 2016)

*Tax Filing Extensions--8 days left*



BocaBoy said:


> That's why they have automatic 6-month extensions.



According to Sundays paper on 4/10/16  "Last year, the IRS received more than 13 million electronically filed requests for extensions.  The IRS grants the vast majority of extension requests, as long as they are made before the filing deadline.  It doesn't ask for a reason why a taxpayer needs more time." 

To get an extension, owners who plan to report business income and expenses on their personal returns must complete IRS Form 4868, Application for Automatic Extension of Time to File US Individual Tax Return.  They must also make a good faith estimate of how much tax they owe.  

The IRS doesn't require that tax payments be made along with Form 4868 but owners should pay as much as they can to avoid late payment penalties and interest.  

This year an extension gives owners until Oct 17 to file returns.

According to the article the IRS doesn't have enough resources to audit returns solely because individuals or businesses got extensions. 


Sterling


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2016)

Kauai Kid said:


> According to Sundays paper on 4/10/16  "Last year, the IRS received more than 13 million electronically filed requests for extensions.  The IRS grants the vast majority of extension requests, as long as they are made before the filing deadline.  It doesn't ask for a reason why a taxpayer needs more time."
> 
> To get an extension, owners who plan to report business income and expenses on their personal returns must complete IRS Form 4868, Application for Automatic Extension of Time to File US Individual Tax Return.  They must also make a good faith estimate of how much tax they owe.
> 
> ...



We have filed for extensions for as long as I can remember. 

Here is a decent Kauai video off you tube. Maybe gets you in the mood for poi and a longboard ale.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxHBeXCWzGg

Bill


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 15, 2016)

Aloha Emmy:

What we really really miss are the people of Hawaii.  Their gentleness, kindness, thoughtfulness, care, compassion, humor, singing, musical ability, and most of all love for their fellow man or woman.

I had a Hawaiian laughing so hard years ago I thought he was going to rupture something.  :hysterical:

A first time Haole woman looked confused at the restroom signs Kane and Wahine.  I explained that Wah means wide in Hawaiian and a Hine means the same thing in Hawaiian as in English.  So Wahine in Hawaiian means wide rear end.

Somehow I did it with a straight face and she probably believes to this day she knows some Hawaiian.  The Hawaiian guy probably has told the story as many times as I.

Aloha Y'all;

Sterling


----------



## taterhed (Apr 16, 2016)

Kauai Kid said:


> Aloha Emmy:
> 
> What we really really miss are the people of Hawaii. Their gentleness, kindness, thoughtfulness, care, compassion, humor, singing, musical ability, and most of all love for their fellow man or woman.
> 
> ...


 
Wow.  Can I remember that well enough to tell it in a bar after 2 mai tai's?  Probably not.

I'll just laugh and chuckle and people will wonder what's wrong with me.  thanks for the early morning laugh!


----------

